# ASN - Anson Resources



## Joe Blow (6 June 2010)

Mayan Iron Corporation Ltd was incorporated on the 17 of April 2009. The Company has lodged reconnaissance license applications for the sampling of iron sand, covering an area of 5,912 sq km along the Pacific Ocean coastline of Guatemala. Mayan Iron has also invested in additional sampling and testing of iron sands within the areas of these reconnaissance licenses.

An analysis of these tests has resulted in the identification of extensive iron sand mineralization. As an outcome, the company has lodged 10 exploration license applications with the Guatemala Ministry of Energy and Mines, which has approved an initial 3 exploration licences covering an area of 292.5 sq km. New Reconnaissance Licence applications for 3 areas have been lodged with the Guatemala government for the areas that are not included in the Exploration Licence applications. All of the areas covered by the Reconnaisance Applications and the Exploration Licences are on-shore.

http://www.mayaniron.com


----------



## noirua (7 June 2010)

*Re: MYN - Mayan Iron Corporation*

Will have to look more closely at this company as it doesn't look big enough to get this project firmly under-way. Raising $2.5 million only looks like ticking over sort of money to me.
With the Dow plummeting they seem to have mistimed their entry on to the markets.
However, I've only glanced at this stock and I'm probably missing something. Perhaps you know??????????


----------



## springhill (1 August 2012)

*Re: MYN - Mayan Iron Corporation*

MC - $1.3m
SP - 3.1c
Shares - 42m
Options - 65m
Cash - $3.2m

June quarterly is not pasteable, see here http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120731/pdf/427rv4wxm5nj06.pdf for project information.


----------



## System (12 January 2016)

On January 8th, 2016, Mayan Iron Corporation Limited (MYN) changed its name and ASX code to Anson Resources Limited (ASN).


----------



## greggles (20 September 2017)

Some good news for Anson Resources shareholders. 

The company doubled its share price today on huge volume after announcing it had signed Memoranda of Understanding with three leading Chinese battery manufacturers to work towards Supply Off-take Agreements for the supply of lithium from Anson's Paradox Lithium Project.


----------



## greggles (14 December 2017)

Anson Resources announced this morning that it is on-track to produce first Lithium Carbonate in April 2018 at its Paradox Lithium Project in Utah, USA.

ASN is currently trading at 9.6c, up 31.51% so far today.


----------



## greggles (7 April 2018)

What a roller coaster ride Anson Resources has been. 4c to 30c, then back to 5c in six months. A classic case of fear and greed running rampant.

The company is developing the Paradox Lithium Project in Utah, USA where they are focused on lithium rich brine. Some encouraging announcements led to a huge price increase but a couple of delays and brine samples needing to be re-assayed have led to big selloffs.

It bounced back on Friday, but with ASN being a day traders favourite this one is just too volatile for my liking.


----------



## myrtie100 (29 June 2018)

I have picked ASN for the July tipping comp.
I like the breakout on huge volume after months of consolidation.
The last 3 days trading has largely remained within the control bar, all with decreasing volume.
Today's candle is very small, with very low volume - hopefully this means there is no more supply at this level, and the next move is up.


----------



## greggles (4 July 2018)

Well spotted myrtie, ASN's next move was up as you predicted. The catalyst appears to be a few positive announcements in the last week relating to evaporation test work carried out on the bulk brine sample extracted from the company's Cane Creek well. Volume is up and sellers are retreating as buyers push the price up.

Am watching ASN with interest.


----------



## barney (4 July 2018)

Yeah nice call Myrtie


----------



## myrtie100 (4 July 2018)

Thanks guys 
And thanks @tech/a for teaching me this style.


----------



## tech/a (4 July 2018)

Perfect example. A lot went right here.



myrtie100 said:


> I like the breakout on huge volume after months of consolidation.
> The last 3 days trading has largely remained within the control bar, all with decreasing volume.
> Today's candle is very small, with very low volume -




All of the above and more that we haven't covered.



greggles said:


> Volume is up and sellers are retreating as buyers push the price up.




Buyers aren't pushing price up.
Supply is not as prevalent and as such buyers have to pay higher prices from sellers who are prepared to sell at that higher price.

Even now there is a very good drink in the trade.

Wanted to rate this ****** *5 Stars.


----------



## tech/a (5 July 2018)

Just in case you were wondering.
The price action of the last couple of days including today
Is very normal and does not change my view.


----------



## barney (5 July 2018)

Just for the point of discussion …. I like the potential of this Stock but the fundamentals indicate a short term run at this point in time ...   

If it behaves as I expect, I think the current rise will diminish/stall over the next 2-3 weeks but that will likely be followed with another push higher around early mid August when more definitive results on their recent evaporative testing will be announced 

I expect the August results to be positive with another price spike (from the retracement price), but then I expect an extended period of retracement pending further announcements on the longer term production potential …  (extended because its time to potential production is still a way off and the market is impulsive and will become "bored") 

If the price action follows this pattern, this will be accumulation time for a longer term trade … not everyone's cup of tea, but for me, that is my favourite Spec trade setup


----------



## tech/a (5 July 2018)

Barney
That is as good a possibility as any
Frankly it’s too early to make any predictions
But we can follow the indications.


----------



## barney (5 July 2018)

Absolutely Tech …. 

I agree that predictions are just that … predictions … and subject to a myriad of possibilities …. 

I am happy to post my thoughts on how I think this will behave at this early stage because putting an opinion on the line early gives that opinion more credibility when it come to fruition in the future  

I think this stock is shaping up as a good trade over the next few months …. If it behaves within my expected guidelines it will likely be a very good trade … 

If it follows a different path, no doubt traders with a different approach will also make a good trade out of it which why trading is such an interesting process


----------



## tech/a (6 July 2018)

Going along as Price volume and pattern indicated.


----------



## barney (9 July 2018)

ASN again hit the Top Risers today ….. Its been a good push and it may have a leg or leg and a bit left in it given the trader interest, but …

Given this rise has been off the back of their recent evaporation test results which is still very preliminary, the current traders will likely stand aside at some point (very abruptly I would suggest) and I expect a quick retrace into a trading range …… For anyone that holds, I'm happy to be proven wrong and hope you make a lot of moola


----------



## greggles (9 July 2018)

The ASN share price is bumping its head into resistance at 15c. It had some trouble with this level back in November 2017 and didn't stay above it until the end of December.

Might need a catalyst to push it above and beyond.


----------



## tech/a (9 July 2018)

100% in a few days 
Vertical isn’t sustainable 
No indication YET 
But I’ll bet it’s not long


----------



## tech/a (10 July 2018)

Wasn't long!
Trading Halt.


----------



## explod (12 July 2018)

What can one say, did you back it as well myrtle.  Well picked.

Of course with mounting feelings against coal and the rising prices of power these industries are catching attention.


----------



## myrtie100 (12 July 2018)

Of course not! Sadly


----------



## barney (25 July 2018)

When the Technicals out pace the Fundamentals its only a matter of time before the re-balance.  Definitely on the watchlist however.


----------



## greggles (3 October 2018)

After declining from 11.5c to 7.6c over the last month Anson Resources saw a nice bounce today after the company announced that it has successfully produced its first lithium hydroxide product from the Paradox Lithium Project in Utah, during R&D precipitation test work carried out by Lilac Solutions.

Today's price action saw ASN gap up and open at 11c, reaching an intraday high of 12.5c before eventually closing at 10c, half a cent off its low for the day of 9.5c. Volume of 15.25 million shares was well above average but not anywhere near its busiest couple of days this year when more than 80 million shares were traded.

A break through resistance at 12c would be a very bullish move and I get the sense that ASN could pull it off easily if more good news gets announced.


----------



## greggles (3 June 2019)

Gap up today for Anson Resources following news that it has produced ~1 kg of battery quality lithium carbonate from brine sourced from its Paradox Brine Project near Utah, USA via bench top testwork as part of the design and engineering of Anson's planned in-field pilot plant.

It's got a long way to go to get back to those previous highs of 18c from July last year. Still, today's 45.83% share price increase to 7c is a start.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 December 2020)

TA and FA sitting up like 2 hungry dogs asking for attention.
I even like the look of the ground where the Geo' is taking samples...but what would an old Surveyor know?
Watchlist worthy at the least.


----------



## barney (5 December 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> TA and FA sitting up like 2 hungry dogs asking for attention.




Indeed Rock

I have a small order in market at 035  It looks ready to move one way or the other. Friday's Volume suggests the current low might be in at 034 but if its moving higher I don't think 034 will get hit on Monday .....  We shall see


----------



## Miner (6 December 2020)

barney said:


> Indeed Rock
> 
> I have a small order in market at 035  It looks ready to move one way or the other. Friday's Volume suggests the current low might be in at 034 but if its moving higher I don't think 034 will get hit on Monday .....  We shall see



What a volume and range on Friday. @barney  Wishing you good luck to get a buy on your desired target price on Monday. DNH. Just watching from postings on this thread. The folks who got the shares at 2.8 cents must be counting their $$$  to get real BULL  
Good research folks.


----------



## frugal.rock (13 January 2021)

barney said:


> I have a small order in market at 035



Did you end up with a position @barney ?






Looks like a decent close today on the daily. May carry on tomorrow if lithium is still hot tomorrow that is.

Looks like gold might be trending again along with rare earths...


----------



## barney (14 January 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Did you end up with a position @barney ?




Another teeth grinder for me FR.  I was in but got taken out by the Shake-out on 29th December and just couldn't bring myself to give it a second chance.  

As they say, the rest is history.   Do you hold??

Had 2 or 3 of those "same" trades lately. Been a bit costly but all part of the game.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 January 2021)

barney said:


> Another teeth grinder for me FR. I was in but got taken out by the Shake-out on 29th December and just couldn't bring myself to give it a second chance.




Poor Barney...
Shame you got shooken, eh?
Would think you'd be a bit more leathery on a modest drawdown!?
Oh well, can't win em all, or can you?


----------



## barney (18 January 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Poor Barney...
> Shame you got shooken, eh?
> Would think you'd be a bit more leathery on a modest drawdown!?




Lol .... or should I say cry out loud!

Currently 087 .....  

I just wasnt confident enough in the Stock Froog .... plus the high Chinese influence made me nervous

VML is kind of making up for it


----------



## greggles (9 September 2021)

ASN heading back towards January high of 15c after announcing today that its 99% purity Li2CO3 performed better relative to commercially available battery grade Li2CO3 in lithium-ion battery cells. The company also said that test results indicate that Anson product has a longer lifespan compared to commercially available battery grade Li2CO3.

The news looks good, and with the lithium price holding up very well in 2021 it has all the ingredients for continued bullishness for the ASN share price. The testing is demonstrating that Anson do seem to have a very good product.


----------



## greggles (8 September 2022)

Almost exactly a year since the last ASN update in this thread. The DFS for the company's Paradox Lithium Project has confirmed a "robust, low cost operation". So the economics of the project are starting to stack up.

Still Phase 1 though and quite a distance to travel until production. But very good news nonetheless. The ASN share price is now 4x what it was this time last year.


----------



## noirua (11 October 2022)

Anson Resources (ASX:ASN) delivers 25pc increase in lithium grades at Cane Creek 32-1 Well
					

Anson Resources (ASX:ASN) has struck higher-grade lithium than previously-reported historical results at the Cane Creek 32-1 well within its Paradox lithium project in Utah.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



Anson Resources (ASN) has struck higher-grade lithium than previously-reported historical results at the Cane Creek 32-1 well within its Paradox lithium project in Utah.

The company said the drilling work returned lithium grades 25 per cent higher than historical assays from the Mississippian units in the area.


----------

